# Dragon Quest 9



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

Who is planning on getting DQ when it comes out?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2010)

If this thread's activity is indicative of the game's sales...well...

Anyway, I placed an order earlier today for it.  I hear it's pretty good...


----------



## PaJami (Jul 11, 2010)

I've never played a Dragon Quest game, but I think this looks pretty cool.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> I've never played a Dragon Quest game, but I think this looks pretty cool.


If you like JRPGs, can't go wrong with DQ... 

Even though Nintendo's marketing muscle is behind this one, I still think it won't outperform the other games (the DS remakes).  At least, not significantly.  Then again, I bought IV and V second-hand so I didn't really help.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah, didn't know this was out, gotta check it out.

VIII is greatness, so I'm sure this is awesome too.


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

i got it and love it


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got it, played for about an hour...good stuff...


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 16, 2010)

the game worth it?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 16, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> the game worth it?


Yes!  Very addictive...and my attention span for games is pretty much nil nowadays...I'm around 6 hours in...a miraculous number when you consider my schedule.  I'm getting most of my game time in from midnight to 2 nowadays.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 16, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool, i might get it in the next few days then, just got paid


----------



## Blue Cup (Jul 18, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> If you like JRPGs, can't go wrong with DQ...


Fact. You can however, go wrong with Final Fantasy.



> Even though Nintendo's marketing muscle is behind this one, I still think it won't outperform the other games (the DS remakes).  At least, not significantly.  Then again, I bought IV and V second-hand so I didn't really help.



I heard the DS remakes sold rather poorly, but they didn't have any marketing at all behind them. This one, with the huge push Nintendo's putting behind it just has to sell better, I mean come one, people outside the fandom will learn about it, especially all those middle age women and teenage girls that went to see the latest crap fest known as Twilight.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I picked up the game yesterday. I've been kind of busy with other stuff, so I haven't gotten very far in. But I am really liking it so far


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 18, 2010)

I kind of want to get this game. Eventually.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 18, 2010)

they should had made it to where you play with people over wifi, i would had already bought it


----------



## pielover6 (Jul 18, 2010)

Buying it next week, been looking forward to it since E3


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 18, 2010)

buying tuesday


----------



## Smugleaf (Jul 18, 2010)

*reads about it in Nintendo Power*
*gets it*
*plays it*
*checks time played*
eighteen hours
*plays moar*


derp


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2010)

It's either this or Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> It's either this or Super Paper Mario.


SPM sucks, so go with DQ.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it to be he worst in the series, but still pretty good nontheless.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst?

Well my opinion on it is different.
Lets just not turn this thread around.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 20, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 21, 2010)

bought it yesterday well i beat the hexagon when i was level5, got up to level 7, beat the black night level 16, whent up a level, beat the witch, level 18 didnt go up.

when i got to the Ragin' Contagion i lost numerous times, then i found out that i could get companions, they were level 10 i was level 20 when i beat it. i beat the transformed Tyrant after he ate the fruit, i was level 21, my companions were around level 13-14.

takes awhile to level up 

love the game


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 10, 2010)

This needs more love here at TBT... My characters are around level 26, I am loving it...one of the best DS games for sure...


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 10, 2010)

Once I acquire the funds for it, this'll probably be a game I'm picking up. As I loved DQ VIII on the PS2.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 10, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> ...I loved DQ VIII on the PS2.


I'm seriously considering buying a PS2 for that game...but I'm afraid Square will just end up dumping it on the 3DS as a remake, hahaha.  Is it worth it?  I've never owned a PS2 or a PS1...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the PS2 is very much worth it. So much fond memories of that system.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 10, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Gnome said, a PS2 is always worth picking, it has a lot of great games on it, and is relatively cheap.

As for DQ VIII, I think it'll be worth getting a PS2 for, it's actually the game I bought a PS2 for a few years ago, and I thought it was great to the end.

A common complaint is that it's too old-fashioned as an RPG, in that there are turn-based battles, have a silent protagonist and you can't save anywhere. But if you enjoy the DS remakes I don't think you'll have a problem with this.

As for its merits, the graphics and music are pretty good, and still hold up to this day in my opinion. It also has a pretty fun sidequest of collecting monsters and using them in battle. Most of all the game is pretty lengthy, your first playthrough will probably take around 60 hours.

To put it simply, I say yes, DQ VIII is worth getting a PS2 for. After all it's what I did and I'm glad.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool, is there anywhere I can pick up a PS2 for less than $100?   Like you guessed, I don't have a problem with turn-based battles and silent protagonists...I am old school.  Haha.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 10, 2010)

Not unless you go for used ones I think.

You could try local stores or eBay to see if you can get a new one for cheaper, but I think for the most part you have to pay $100 for new ones.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 10, 2010)

ive played the one for PS2 for a short time, i liked it the time i was playing.



DQ9 is looong, i havent beat it yet, i'm on what i think is the last boss. corvus, after he transforms. 

my guys are in there 40s, i still cant win


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine are in their 27s and I'm at the academy...


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2010)

Levels 37, roughly, and I think I'm almost at the end of the game.  I just got obliterated by the second form of <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">King Godwin</div>.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 13, 2010)

I've played Dragon Quest IX and it's brilliant, good storyline, plenty of sidequests, really hard bosses and puzzling dungeons.

My character is a Level 99 Warrior.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG is that the game where the commercial is all "mom what should I wear to my date?"
and he shows up in a purple royal looking poncho.. 


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/SA5DKIG_OoQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/SA5DKIG_OoQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Do they have a girl character you can play as?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 13, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Do they have a girl character you can play as?


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 13, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then possibly..


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 13, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Do they have a girl character you can play as?


You create your entire team, from the facial features to their height and hair color. Then you can equip them with over 1000 different pieces of equipment.

I finished the main story at around 55 hours, now I'm 65 hours in and not even a quarter of the way done the massive quest list.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 13, 2010)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds super long.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 13, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o yea, itll keep you busy


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I've played Dragon Quest IX and it's brilliant, good storyline, plenty of sidequests, really hard bosses and puzzling dungeons.
> 
> My character is a Level 99 Warrior.


What the heck?  How'd you get him to level 99 so fast? :O


----------



## ACKid9 (Aug 13, 2010)

It looks great! But I'm not thinking of buying it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 13, 2010)

@Bulerias

Metal Slime grinding.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> @Bulerias
> 
> Metal Slime grinding.


I've only used the liquid metal slime trick at Bowhole (I think that's the name of the dungeon?...)... where are the King Metal Slimes?  I hear they give more EXP...


----------



## PaJami (Aug 13, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the liquid metal slimes, but I only managed to kill one or two. However, I've leveled up a lot since then and I may go back to try them again. Anyway, my team consists of...
Jami - Minstral - Level 31
Camilla - Warrior - Level 31
Andy - Priest - Level 31
Robin - Mage - Level 30
I'm just about to take on <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Greygnarl</div>

By the way, has anyone changed their vocation yet? I've considered it, but I'm not sure if it would be worth it.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2010)

I started out with a Minstrel, Warrior, Mage, and Martial Artist, but since getting the omnivocational staffmaster ability on the latter, I've changed her to a Priest...need that multiheal...


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 14, 2010)

got minstrel, peirst, paladin, and Martial artist.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 14, 2010)

I just did 448 damage to one single Slime....


----------



## PaJami (Aug 18, 2010)

Took forever, but I've finally made it to the final boss. I can say, the game has been amazing, the story phenominal, and I just love it! Now to kill <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Corvus</div> and enjoy the post-story!


----------



## PaJami (Aug 19, 2010)

Double post :/ I FLAPPIN' HATE <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Corvus. I swear, last time I battled him, I got a co-op de grace, hit a 1,000, and he meditated to heal himself. Then, I kept getting him lower and lower, but he kept hitting high and healing himself! And once one member dies, it's almost impossible to bring them back to life because you can't waste a turn. So I lose two members, my other two are at low health, and one is asleep. And I was so close, at least I thought.</div> Well, what do you expect from a final boss? My team's about level 45 each, and I guess I'll just train a bit more before I redo him again.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm stuck at the guy myself, and I think it's because I don't have a priest. :\  So I revocated my martial artist, she's at level 25 priest or something now...bah...


----------



## PaJami (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been tempted to revocate a member of my team. From what I've heard, gladiators, sages, and paladins are quite good, but I'm not in the mood to completely start over someone and level them up a ton again, you know. But I think if I keep trying I can eventually kill him. By the way, are you at the first or final form of him, Bul?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 19, 2010)

I beat him and I was at Level 99.


----------



## Nixie (Aug 19, 2010)

The advert put me off buying it... :/


----------



## easpa (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't been playing very often... Anyway, here's my team:
Alan - Minstrel - LV. 22
Dahlia - Mage - LV. 20
Paringo - Priest - LV. 21
Ren - Warrior - LV. 21


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 21, 2010)

What move deals good damage to Metal Slimes and Liquid Metal Slimes?
I need to know as I have the following:

Warrior
Priest
Mage
Martial Artist


----------



## PaJami (Aug 21, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> What move deals good damage to Metal Slimes and Liquid Metal Slimes?
> I need to know as I have the following:
> 
> Warrior
> ...


Well I have a Minstrel, Priest, Mage, and Warrior. I have my Minstrel use Falcon Slash (a high level sword ability), Priest use Thunder ...something.... (a medium level spear ability), my Mage just does a normal attack since magic doesn't work (at least, on the liquids), and my Warrior uses Toxic Dagger (since mine has full knife abilities). Out of them all, Thunder Something (can't remember the second part) is the best since it either hits a critical or misses. Otherwise, keep wailing on it and eventually you'll be fine.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 22, 2010)

I got this game, it's awesome :3

I want better equipment though.

Im having a tough time beating the 15th boss... 

[The owl guy with 2 knights]


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 22, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> [The owl guy with 2 knights]


Lieutenant Hootingham-Gore, his name is.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 1, 2010)

Bump I guess  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I finally beat Corvus yesterday with a desperate last-chance attack  So re-fighting the Llevathon (or however you spell it) so I can use the starlight express </div>

AAAH! I think I gave spoilers, sorry D:


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 1, 2010)

>Go to tower of Nod
>Reach top.
>Boss is sleeping and won't wake up until DLC comes out
>FFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 2, 2010)

NOOO, SPOILERS

Anyway, this game is basically crack. I love it SO HARD.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 2, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> The advert put me off buying it... :/


This.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 2, 2010)

been doing treasure maps... only been through 2 dungeons


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 2, 2010)

been doing treasure maps... only been through 2 dungeons


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2010)

Got this for Christmas, and it's stealing my sleep D:

It's a sad game, so many people die in it


----------



## Marcus (Dec 29, 2010)

Jedward make this game.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 29, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> It's a sad game, so many people die in it


Probably not as many die as in Adventures of Alundra for the PS1.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2010)

Quick question, if you change your vocation, you're not permanently stuck with it, are you?


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Quick question, if you change your vocation, you're not permanently stuck with it, are you?


No, you change again.
Same process.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 29, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, when you change vocations to, say a mage, get to level 21, change to something else, then back to a mage, you keep your level and spells, right?


----------



## PaJami (Dec 30, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. It's just switching for the time being. Then you can get to a real high level in every vocation and pick whichever one you think would work best for your situation. It's a lot of level grinding, but whatever floats your boat I suppose...


----------



## Thunder (Dec 30, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the tip =D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This game is pretty sad, finished Zere Rocks not too long ago, poor ol' Mason. The Marion/Marionette part was also a bit sad, the doll just lying there creeps me out =S</div>


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2011)

Double post D:

So, i think i'm almost done with the main story, i'm thinking about replacing my Mage with someone, because she dies too quick :U any suggestions? Should i just do the Sage quest?

Current team is:

Minstrel
Paladin
Mage
Martial Artist


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Double post D:
> 
> So, i think i'm almost done with the main story, i'm thinking about replacing my Mage with someone, because she dies too quick :U any suggestions? Should i just do the Sage quest?
> 
> ...


Yup, and consider changing the minstrel as well; they're kinda pointless.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I mostly have Minstrels because of their healing powers + zing. Anyone else with Zing or something like that?


----------



## AndyB (Jan 3, 2011)

Looked into it, kind of tempted to pick it up. Not sure though, we shall see.

PERSUADE ME GUYS.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2011)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Looked into it, kind of tempted to pick it up. Not sure though, we shall see.
> 
> PERSUADE ME GUYS.


Tons of sidequests, addicting, you can create all your party members, co-op with your friends.

What else can i say? It's an awesome game =D


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the main quest I had a Mage, a warrior, a priest and a thief.

But I think that sages ar healers anyway??

So you could keep the mage and get the sage so you have offensive and defensive magic?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2011)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but i'd rather only have one magic based party member.

At the moment i don't think i can do the Sage's quest, can't find any great trolls to roast.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do whatever you want.
The game is more about just being high enough level than strategy.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2011)

This is frustrating. I'm trying to perform a critical pratfall. Killing three golems with a critical hit was a lot easier..


----------

